# Extremely slow download speed with Speedstream 5100.



## Eternal 13 (Jul 23, 2005)

Hi.

I got SBC Yahoo DSL and I got the modem Speestream 5100 and my download speeds are extremely slow and are always under 40 kbps. I have a router but it's not working on the labtop so I don't think that's a problem also.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Test your speed here and post the results.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/speed.php


----------



## Eternal 13 (Jul 23, 2005)

213.38 Kbps (26.67 KB/s).

Oh and I meant under 40 kb/s.


----------



## Eternal 13 (Jul 23, 2005)

And this is the report from the sbc yahoo speed test: 

http://support.sbcglobal.net/cgi-bi...5;1;2.0;speedtest-irvnca.irvnca.sbcglobal.net


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

what is your isp connection account speed


----------



## Eternal 13 (Jul 23, 2005)

How do you check that?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

What package did you get? SBC is slow to begin with, but the speeds your getting are downright BAD.


----------



## Eternal 13 (Jul 23, 2005)

Uhm. I have SBC Yahoo DSL, the modem is Speedstream 5100


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

They sell different speed packages. Like 1MB,2MB and so on. It should be listed on your bill.


----------



## Eternal 13 (Jul 23, 2005)

download speed: 192-384 kbps and 128kbps upload speed.


^ that's what the sbc yahoo person said.


----------

